# What does the rest of the world think of Canada?



## Turangalîla

I actually had the idea for this thread before I saw jani's similar "culture" one. I am curious as to what Americans, Brits, Australians, Arabs, etc. actually think of Canada and Canadians. There are a few disturbing stereotypes circulating around this earth of ours and I want to know if they are true!

Discuss!


----------



## Ramako

It's cold.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Don't yah know how a Canadian asks a question, eh?


----------



## Turangalîla

Ramako said:


> It's cold.


TRUE STORY! That's not a stereotype!


----------



## Cnote11

I've been to Canada a few times. I've been as far east as Toronto and as far west as Calgary. I almost went to Halifax as well, but in the end it didn't happen. I don't quite care for Canada, as I find driving through it to be mostly miserable and the suburbs to be even uglier than America's. However, Toronto has some great Korean restaurants.


----------



## Turangalîla

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Don't yah know how a Canadian asks a question, eh?


At least on the West coast of Canada, no one says "eh"-unless they are super *******, which most of them are.


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> I've been to Canada a few times. I've been as far east as Toronto and as far west as Calgary. I almost went to Halifax as well, but in the end it didn't happen. I don't quite care for Canada, as I find driving through it to be mostly miserable and the suburbs to be even uglier than America's. However, Toronto has some great Korean restaurants.


Driving through it is miserable because it's so empty! Every couple of days you stumble across a city...
As far as I know, America's suburbs are far worse than ours. But perhaps you went through some pretty gross parts.

And I went to a Korean restaurant in Toronto two months ago!


----------



## mamascarlatti

When I think of Canada (having never been there) I think of great natural beauty, snow, Margaret Atwood, Robertson Davies, trying to understand the Québécois accent in French, the Canadian Opera Company, and Gerald Finley.


----------



## Turangalîla

mamascarlatti said:


> When I think of Canada (having never been there) I think of great natural beauty, snow, Margaret Atwood, Robertson Davies, trying to understand the Québécois accent in French, the Canadian Opera Company, and Gerald Finley.


WOW! Great description! You missed the part about there being lots of beer


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> At least on the West coast of Canada, no one says "eh"-unless they are super *******, which most of them are.


I even say "eh" and I'm _not_ from Canada! Well, mostly on the internet, not so much speaking. :lol:


----------



## Cnote11

Well, going through Windsor and out to Toronto is what I'm speaking of. I also rolled into Winnipeg at night and thought it seemed like a terrible city. I'd really like to head out to Quebec City or Montreal though, and may do so sometime in the next 6 months. Going out west, it really does stretch out to the point where there is no life except for flat lands. I find suburbs in general to be horrid, and have a huge distaste for their sprawled out nature. When it comes to the shopping establishments, I feel like America designs them better in the suburbs than Canada does. I haven't seen all of Canada's suburbs, obviously, nor America's for that matter, but from what I have seen, I much prefer America's. I hate both of them, however.

Which restaurant did you eat at? I thought Toronto was "okay", and definitely the best Canadian city I've been to. However, it isn't close to many other cities I've been to around the world. It has some real lovely parts, like the two Koreantowns, Chinatown, and Kensington Market. I was disappointed that College Street has been steam rolled from what I've been told, forcing Italian businesses out and Little Italy is really just a neighborhood now without many establishments. It still has many interesting shops though and some lovely record shops. There are some lovely Italian and Portuguese bakeries around that area as well. I really liked the restaurant scene in Toronto as a whole. Very diverse and the quality was quite high. I had some great Middle Eastern food as well and found many great bakeries and quality grocery stores, from small businesses to bigger chains. I would gladly go to Toronto again if given the opportunity.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh, I was also charmed by the amount of second-hand book stores. This always scores points with me.


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Well, going through Windsor and out to Toronto is what I'm speaking of. I also rolled into Winnipeg at night and thought it seemed like a terrible city. I'd really like to head out to Quebec City or Montreal though, and may do so sometime in the next 6 months. Going out west, it really does stretch out to the point where there is no life except for flat lands. I find suburbs in general to be horrid, and have a huge distaste for their sprawled out nature. When it comes to the shopping establishments, I feel like America designs them better in the suburbs than Canada does. I haven't seen all of Canada's suburbs, obviously, nor America's for that matter, but from what I have seen, I much prefer America's. I hate both of them, however.
> 
> Which restaurant did you eat at? I thought Toronto was "okay", and definitely the best Canadian city I've been to. However, it isn't close to many other cities I've been to around the world. It has some real lovely parts, like the two Koreantowns, Chinatown, and Kensington Market. I was disappointed that College Street has been steam rolled from what I've been told, forcing Italian businesses out and Little Italy is really just a neighborhood now without many establishments. It still has many interesting shops though and some lovely record shops. There are some lovely Italian and Portuguese bakeries around that area as well. I really liked the restaurant scene in Toronto as a whole. Very diverse and the quality was quite high. I had some great Middle Eastern food as well and found many great bakeries and quality grocery stores, from small businesses to bigger chains. I would gladly go to Toronto again if given the opportunity.


I have never been to Manitoba nor Quebec (or anything east of Quebec for that matter). I can't remember which restaurant I went to, but it was a cute place in Yorkville (my favourite area of Toronto). I was very impressed with their restaurants and culture as a whole. Toronto does not have quite as much arts as Vancouver, but I found it to be more attractive.


----------



## Couchie

Cnote11 said:


> Well, going through Windsor and out to Toronto is what I'm speaking of. I also rolled into Winnipeg at night and thought it seemed like a terrible city. I'd really like to head out to Quebec City or Montreal though, and may do so sometime in the next 6 months. Going out west, it really does stretch out to the point where there is no life except for flat lands. I find suburbs in general to be horrid, and have a huge distaste for their sprawled out nature. When it comes to the shopping establishments, I feel like America designs them better in the suburbs than Canada does. I haven't seen all of Canada's suburbs, obviously, nor America's for that matter, but from what I have seen, I much prefer America's. I hate both of them, however.


Seems like you unfortunately spent most of your time in what is essentially the armpit of Canada. Definitely head west from Calgary or East from Toronto if you want to see the best of Canada.


----------



## Turangalîla

Couchie said:


> Seems like you unfortunately spent most of your time in what is essentially the armpit of Canada. Definitely head west from Calgary or East from Toronto if you want to see the best of Canada.


I agree-BC is gorgeous and our suburbs are quite lovely as far as I'm concerned. Vancouver Island is the bestest


----------



## Cnote11

Couchie said:


> Seems like you unfortunately spent most of your time in what is essentially the armpit of Canada. Definitely head west from Calgary or East from Toronto if you want to see the best of Canada.


I've heard that before and I would say I'd have to agree from what I can tell. I've heard amazing things about B.C. and lovely things about the Eastern Sea border and Quebec. One day, my friend, one day!


----------



## jurianbai

Nice country to imigrate, high quality of edu and health.


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I have never been to Manitoba nor Quebec (or anything east of Quebec for that matter). I can't remember which restaurant I went to, but it was a cute place in Yorkville (my favourite area of Toronto). I was very impressed with their restaurants and culture as a whole. Toronto does not have quite as much arts as Vancouver, but I found it to be more attractive.


Was it, by chance, Koko! Share Bar? http://www.kokosharebar.com/KOKO_Share_Bar_3/Home.html

This was the only Korean place I went to in Yorkville. Two of the other ones were in Koreatown and the other one was in Chinatown. I made it my business to have Korean every night - except one when I didn't eat dinner - after trying it for the first time the first night I was there (Koko! Share Bar). I travelled a six hour journey by bus just to get kimchi when I came back home.


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Was it, by chance, Koko! Share Bar? http://www.kokosharebar.com/KOKO_Share_Bar_3/Home.html
> 
> This was the only Korean place I went to in Yorkville. Two of the other ones were in Koreatown and the other one was in Chinatown. I made it my business to have Korean every night - except one when I didn't eat dinner - after trying it for the first time the first night I was there (Koko! Share Bar). I travelled a six hour journey by bus just to get kimchi when I came back home.


No, if it was Koko, I probably would have remembered it. The restaurant I went to was slightly less trendy and slightly more fancy. I had a lovely meal with my mother and mother's friend from Toronto, and there were like 16 waiters hovering over us the whole time-we had the best service ever!


----------



## clavichorder

I am greatly attracted to Canada, being an outdoorsy person from the Pacific Northwest of the U.S.


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No, if it was Koko, I probably would have remembered it. The restaurant I went to was slightly less trendy and slightly more fancy. I had a lovely meal with my mother and mother's friend from Toronto, and there were like 16 waiters hovering over us the whole time-we had the best service ever!


Bleh, that wouldn't do well to suit me, honestly! I loved the service best at the small Korean places in Koreatown. They completely leave you alone unless you ask them for something. It is like they aren't even there. A lot of them didn't really speak much English either. I've never been a huge fan of people bothering me during my meal! I don't dislike them for it, but I could really do without it.


----------



## jani

Canada is not even a real country...







Ok it was a joke from Southpark.


Well I know Rush they are pretty good.
You are friendly,
And instead of saying about you say Aboot.
You love Ice hockey,
You love maple syrup.
Thats all i know about Canda


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Bleh, that wouldn't do well to suit me, honestly! I loved the service best at the small Korean places in Koreatown. They completely leave you alone unless you ask them for something. It is like they aren't even there. A lot of them didn't really speak much English either. I've never been a huge fan of people bothering me during my meal! I don't dislike them for it, but I could really do without it.


They weren't bothering us really, (as in they weren't standing over us the whole meal), but the minute I finished my glass of water, you could count to three and there was a waiter there. I swear that there were hidden cameras on us. And once my mom was having trouble eating one of the foods and the Korean waiter came over and kindly gave her suggestions on how to do it properly-he even demonstrated! It was so sweet.


----------



## Turangalîla

jani said:


> You are friendly,
> And instead of saying about you say Aboot.
> You love Ice hockey,
> You love maple syrup.
> Thats all i know about Canda


Pretty good...except no one that I know says "aboot" (even though I've heard that the Newfies do).

And yes, we are known for being friendly. I know two Americans that use luggage tags with Canadian flags on them so that everyone from other countries will treat them better because they think that they are Canadian!


----------



## LordBlackudder

It's hot in the summer and cold during winter so thats good. not just cold.

i like freezing cold and snow so thats one point from me.

canadians live in wooden houses that are raised off the ground. they all have a swimming pool.

they only drink fizzy drinks that they call pop. they put the cans in a box for recycling.

canadians do not drink water.

their national dish is mc donalds summer menu although some dispute and say any season.

they have very nice scenery and modern cities.

they like hockey. 

canadians are really nice people.


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> They weren't bothering us really, (as in they weren't standing over us the whole meal), but the minute I finished my glass of water, you could count to three and there was a waiter there. I swear that there were hidden cameras on us. And once my mom was having trouble eating one of the foods and the Korean waiter came over and kindly gave her suggestions on how to do it properly-he even demonstrated! It was so sweet.


That is okay, I suppose, as long as they don't ask me how my meal is going  (I joke) I prefer places that give you a vase of water and let you refill your own glass throughout the evening until it is finished. That is when they promptly replace it! Dining in Rome was a lovely experience, as it was probably what I would describe as the perfect balance.

What food did your family order?


----------



## Turangalîla

LordBlackudder said:


> It's hot in the summer and cold during winter so thats good. not just cold.
> 
> i like freezing cold and snow so thats one point from me.
> 
> canadians live in wooden houses that are raised off the ground. they all have a swimming pool.
> 
> they only drink fizzy drinks that they call pop. they put the cans in a box for recycling.
> 
> canadians do not drink water.
> 
> their national dish is mc donalds summer menu although some dispute and say any season.
> 
> they have very nice scenery and modern cities.
> 
> they like hockey.
> 
> canadians are really nice people.


Fairly accurate 
A few things: It is warm in the summer, but not hot. It's hot in the prairies, I suppose, but not the rest of Canada (and the prairies have winters that are ridiculously cold). We do NOT only drink pop-never heard that one. Some of us do, but they also drink water, milk, juice, etc. I can't _stand_ pop, even though we do recycle a lot. Our national dish is NOT McDonald's (I hope), and we eat fairly healthfully. We drink more water, drink less pop, and eat less McDonald's than the Americans 

The rest was very good/amusing.


----------



## Cnote11

The national dish is the poutine


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> That is okay, I suppose, as long as they don't ask me how my meal is going  (I joke) I prefer places that give you a vase of water and let you refill your own glass throughout the evening until it is finished. That is when they promptly replace it! Dining in Rome was a lovely experience, as it was probably what I would describe as the perfect balance.
> 
> What food did your family order?


I cannot wait to go to Rome someday...
We got the dim sum (and now I am wondering if it was actually Korean since dim sum is Chinese, I think). I can't remember everything but I had wonton soup, fried crab (bones and all!), some lettuce that you ate with this interesting rice, and some other dishes. It was very good.

What did you get? (I am loving how our conversation has absolutely nothing to do with the OP )


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> The national dish is the poutine


That and bacon 
I love both!


----------



## starthrower

Home country of TransCanada, a company with a dismal safety record that wants to build the Keystone pipeline across the heartland of my country where there is sure to be many oil spills.


----------



## Meaghan

This. This is what the world thinks of Canada. (Funny, read.) Also, this.

Possibly necessary disclaimer: Don't worry, I know they are stereotypes and are not an accurate and well-rounded portrayal of real Canadians! American stereotypes often amuse me too.


----------



## aleazk

I know very little about Canada as to have a formed opinion.


----------



## Turangalîla

starthrower said:


> Home country of TransCanada, a company with a dismal safety record that wants to build the Keystone pipeline across the heartland of my country where there is sure to be many oil spills.


Sorry about that. If it passes, blame your president, whose consent is also required 

(PS. It goes through our country too! Economy > Environment. IMHO.)


----------



## Turangalîla

Meaghan said:


> This. This is what the world thinks of Canada. (Funny, read.) Also, this.


The first link was SO FUNNY! I laughed out loud. "My own canoe!" Funny funny funny. Thanks for the post


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I cannot wait to go to Rome someday...
> We got the dim sum (and now I am wondering if it was actually Korean since dim sum is Chinese, I think). I can't remember everything but I had wonton soup, fried crab (bones and all!), some lettuce that you ate with this interesting rice, and some other dishes. It was very good.
> 
> What did you get? (I am loving how our conversation has absolutely nothing to do with the OP )


Of course our conversation has nothing to do with the OP. This is talkclassical after all! 

A bit interesting of them to do dim sum at the Korean place. That is very much Chinese, yet tasty nonetheless. They do have adaptations after all. I'm a big fan of the dumplings (Shumai, Har Gow). Wonton soup is another Chinese dish! I've read that Chinese Wonton Soup is a bit different to what it is here in America and of course in Chinese. Not sure about at the place you went to, though. I've never had crab myself, but I would be willing to try it. I've had imitation crab when I was younger and HATED IT.

I've tried a few dishes by now, including loads of banchan. So many good ones... most notable dishes I've had are pork bone soup, japchae, bulgogi, dolsot bibimbap, dak galbi, and delicious black rice (comes out purple). I'm happy to receive all the little free side dishes, including the many variations of kimchi (Cabbage, radish, cucumber, etc.). So very good! Ah, too bad I have no Korean restaurants in the vicinity... or any real great Asian food at that. I recently went to a nice Japanese restaurant in the same city I got that kimchi after a 3 hour one-way trip. They had so many delicious things like a yakitori bar. I was able to get some delicious shrimp and vegetable tempura, but also grilled skewered chicken skin, ume and yaki onigiri, and stuff like that. The icing on the cake was the green tea ice cream mochi.

I have a love affair with food... I think the best cuisines are Italian, Korean, Japanese, and Lebanese. I should just say Mediterranean/Middle Eastern and Eastern Asian. I've only had Indian once and it is something I want to further explore. I also enjoy Eastern European food, as I was raised on some of it, because part of my family came over from Poland in the 1900s. I quite enjoy it, and I'm slowly converting my fiancee over to it, as she's had bad experiences with Russian/Polish/Ukranian food throughout her life. I might as well just say I love food from everywhere. I'm delving further into North African cuisine as well. So many adventures to be had! It pays only being 23 and having many years still to look forward to exploring life.

The pizza in Rome really was the best I've ever had. Really lovely food and lovely everything in Rome. The people, the weather, the scenery, the lifestyle. I made sure to have gelato everyday, if not twice! Rome was like paradise and I could see myself there in the future.


----------



## samurai

Whenever I think of Canada, I associate it with cleanliness and a very good health care and subway system. Having never been there myself--but hoping to make it before I croak--I rely for these impressions upon my sister and other people who have in fact traveled and visited there.


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> That and bacon
> I love both!


Would this be BACK bacon? I hadn't had back bacon until much later in my life, but I do quite enjoy it. I recently had it on a burger for the first time when I was in Scotland. It wasn't shabby, and I'm not typically a hamburger guy.


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> Whenever I think of Canada, I associate it with cleanliness and a very good health care and subway system. Having never been there myself--but hoping to make it before I croak--I rely for these impressions upon my sister and other people who have in fact traveled and visited there.


Whoa, a transcanadian subway? That is quite impressive  Which subway are you referring to, because I can tell you that Toronto and Calgary do not have great trains.


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Of course our conversation has nothing to do with the OP. This is talkclassical after all!
> 
> A bit interesting of them to do dim sum at the Korean place. That is very much Chinese, yet tasty nonetheless. They do have adaptations after all. I'm a big fan of the dumplings (Shumai, Har Gow). Wonton soup is another Chinese dish! I've read that Chinese Wonton Soup is a bit different to what it is here in America and of course in Chinese. Not sure about at the place you went to, though. I've never had crab myself, but I would be willing to try it. I've had imitation crab when I was younger and HATED IT.
> 
> I've tried a few dishes by now, including loads of banchan. So many good ones... most notable dishes I've had are pork bone soup, japchae, bulgogi, dolsot bibimbap, dak galbi, and delicious black rice (comes out purple). I'm happy to receive all the little free side dishes, including the many variations of kimchi (Cabbage, radish, cucumber, etc.). So very good! Ah, too bad I have no Korean restaurants in the vicinity... or any real great Asian food at that. I recently went to a nice Japanese restaurant in the same city I got that kimchi after a 3 hour one-way trip. They had so many delicious things like a yakitori bar. I was able to get some delicious shrimp and vegetable tempura, but also grilled skewered chicken skin, ume and yaki onigiri, and stuff like that. The icing on the cake was the green tea ice cream mochi.
> 
> I have a love affair with food... I think the best cuisines are Italian, Korean, Japanese, and Lebanese. I should just say Mediterranean/Middle Eastern and Eastern Asian. I've only had Indian once and it is something I want to further explore. I also enjoy Eastern European food, as I was raised on some of it, because part of my family came over from Poland in the 1900s. I quite enjoy it, and I'm slowly converting my fiancee over to it, as she's had bad experiences with Russian/Polish/Ukranian food throughout her life. I might as well just say I love food from everywhere. I'm delving further into North African cuisine as well. So many adventures to be had! It pays only being 23 and having many years still to look forward to exploring life.
> 
> The pizza in Rome really was the best I've ever had. Really lovely food and lovely everything in Rome. The people, the weather, the scenery, the lifestyle. I made sure to have gelato everyday, if not twice! Rome was like paradise and I could see myself there in the future.


Wow, I am impressed with your knowledge of the Asian cuisine. I love ethnic foods, but my parents are meat-and-potatoes people (did I mention that they also hate classical music?) and they do not like to try anything new. My favourite cuisines are Japanese and Greek. I am a bit exhausted of Italian (pasta, etc.) unless it is REALLY good. (Authentic Italian pizza really is the best, though.) And you are engaged? Congratulations!

(PS I am going to bed, so if I don't reply to your next comment, I am not being rude, just sleeping. I will be on TC tomorrow ).


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Would this be BACK bacon? I hadn't had back bacon until much later in my life, but I do quite enjoy it. I recently had it on a burger for the first time when I was in Scotland. It wasn't shabby, and I'm not typically a hamburger guy.


Yes, back bacon in particular.


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> Whoa, a transcanadian subway? That is quite impressive  Which subway are you referring to, because I can tell you that Toronto and Calgary do not have great trains.


Sorry, I think that you have misunderstood what I meant to convey; I was referring to the local subway systems {metros?] in places like Montreal and Toronto. I had no idea that a Trans Canadian Metro even exists? Does it?


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> Whoa, a transcanadian subway? That is quite impressive  Which subway are you referring to, because I can tell you that Toronto and Calgary do not have great trains.


I hardly ever ride the subway, and I have never been to Calgary, but the subway system in downtown Toronto was fairly excellent, I thought.


----------



## Turangalîla

samurai said:


> Sorry, I think that you have misunderstood what I meant to convey; I was referring to the local subway systems {metros?] in places like Montreal and Toronto. I had no idea that a Trans Canadian Metro even exists? Does it?


No, there is no such thing. We have a TransCanada highway (the longest road in the world, I believe), but not a metro.

Edit: It is considered the longest highway (not road). The longest street in the world is (or was, at least) Yonge street in Toronto.


----------



## samurai

@ CarterJohnsonPiano, How would you rate the Canadian health care system, in terms of its delivery of services and cost to the average Canadian citizen? Are you satisfied with the quality/level of care afforded you, your family and friends?


----------



## Turangalîla

@samurai, The Canadian health care system is excellent—the envy of the world. There is little cost to the average citizen, and the system is very cost-effective because the administration process is very simple. Very little healthcare money is spent on advertising, letting the system save money to provide better services. The Americans have nothing like it


----------



## Cnote11

samurai said:


> Sorry, I think that you have misunderstood what I meant to convey; I was referring to the local subway systems {metros?] in places like Montreal and Toronto. I had no idea that a Trans Canadian Metro even exists? Does it?


No, no  I was just joking. I knew what you meant but I was just proding you for being so unspecific  The metro system is Toronto is decent and way better than anything we have here (We don't have a metro system), but it cannot compare to a lot of metro systems around the world, including Tokyo, New York City, Chicago, London, Paris, etc. I would say it is on-par or better than the one in Rome, however. While I was there it looked like they were doing construction to add another line to the Roman metro, which would put it above Toronto's in my opinion. However, Toronto's is head and shoulders above Calgary's, which is rather weird and only runs down a single street and you don't have to pay to get on, but the cops do random sweeps. Another thing about Rome is that you don't pay to get on the bus. You buy a card and they have a validation machines in the bus but sometimes it is so crowded (Italian subways and buses are PACKED) that it is impossible to get to them. However, since you paid for the card to begin with, I don't think they find it to be too big of a deal.


----------



## Cnote11

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Wow, I am impressed with your knowledge of the Asian cuisine. I love ethnic foods, but my parents are meat-and-potatoes people (did I mention that they also hate classical music?) and they do not like to try anything new. My favourite cuisines are Japanese and Greek. I am a bit exhausted of Italian (pasta, etc.) unless it is REALLY good. (Authentic Italian pizza really is the best, though.) And you are engaged? Congratulations!
> 
> (PS I am going to bed, so if I don't reply to your next comment, I am not being rude, just sleeping. I will be on TC tomorrow ).


I never tire of Italian! My fiancee is an amazing cook, so I'm constantly having the most delicious Italian food I can imagine. There is so much to Italian cuisine than what is traditionally thought of as "Italian cuisine" as well. Quite varied throughout the different regions. Even so, I never tire of the basic pasta! My fiancee has all the things you could want in your kitchen. Sadly, I do not. We recently tried to make Mujigae Ddeok (a type of Korean cake made from rice flour), but since I do not have a steamer we had to improvise the steaming process. It didn't turn out the way I wanted to because of this. I have next to nothing in my kitchen because my family is the same as yours and is not adventurous whatsoever with their foods and sticks to the basic American diet and refuses to branch out at all. They also do not like classical music  You'll find on this forum many many members who are sore thumbs in their families!

I also must go to bed, as I have tests tomorrow and I slacked on studying... Early morning to try to make up time! I also must cry myself to sleep because I just ran out of feta cheese. Goodnight Mr. Carter Johnson Piano Man and goodnight TC!


----------



## samurai

Sleep well, my friend!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Canada is a big iceberg somewhere up north. It borders the North Pole on the right and Alaska on the left. It is inhabited primarily by beavers, though some signs of reindeer and bacon have been found recently. Ice Hockey is the primary sport of Canada (being the only one which beavers are capable of comprehending). There is no water to speak of in Canada, though there is plenty of beer. Beer Gardening is a popular hobby. The only known human inhabitants are lumberjacks and French people.


----------



## Klavierspieler

They also have excellent pharmacies.


----------



## starthrower

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> @samurai, The Canadian health care system is excellent-the envy of the world. There is little cost to the average citizen, and the system is very cost-effective because the administration process is very simple. Very little healthcare money is spent on advertising, letting the system save money to provide better services. The Americans have nothing like it


That's because America is the "greatest nation on earth". 

Socialism is evil!  So they tell us. :lol:


----------



## Ramako

starthrower said:


> That's because America is the "greatest nation on earth".
> 
> Socialism is evil!  So they tell us. :lol:


No no, evil is socialism . There is a scale with the American constitution at the top, and socialism at the bottom. Good appears somewhere near the top, and evil near the bottom, with the devil just missing out on bottom place, beaten by the likes of Marx, Osama bin Laden and the British Royal Family.

Or is this just a foreigner's cynicism?


----------



## Cnote11

To be fair, the British Royal Family - how can I put this eloquently? - sucks!


----------



## GGluek

It's where I'm moving if the right wing ever takes over down here.


----------



## starthrower

You don't really consider the Obama administration to be leftists, do you?


----------



## GGluek

starthrower said:


> You don't really consider the Obama administration to be leftists, do you?


Not at all, which makes the positions of those who define themselves as rightists all the more alarming.


----------



## starthrower

Well, even Dubya wasn't far right enough for those wackos!


----------



## Ukko

Quebec is Vermont North.


----------



## Turangalîla

Cnote11 said:


> To be fair, the British Royal Family - how can I put this eloquently? - sucks!


The Canadians like the royal family more than the Brits do!


----------



## Lenfer

On behalf of the world I say "*GO! Canada!!*". 


I have *Canadian* friends and they're so nice some times it's annoying. 

I love maple syrup.

What other country has a leaf on it's flag? I can't think of any...


These three reasons should be enough to convince anyone.


----------



## Sid James

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I actually had the idea for this thread before I saw jani's similar "culture" one. I am curious as to what Americans, Brits, Australians, Arabs, etc. actually think of Canada and Canadians. There are a few disturbing stereotypes circulating around this earth of ours and I want to know if they are true!
> 
> Discuss!


From an Australian perspective, we have a lot in common with Canada - eg. liking beer, both former colonies of UK, pretty easygoing people, and I think being at risk of being Americanised but (so far, by and large) avoiding it.

So I've got mainly positive opinions of Canada and Canadian people, but I would balk at living there cos of the FREEZING COLD. Now that's a big difference, our weather is literally the polar opposite of yours.


----------



## Turangalîla

Lenfer said:


> On behalf of the world I say "*GO! Canada!!*".
> 
> 
> I have *Canadian* friends and they're so nice some times it's annoying.
> 
> I love maple syrup.
> 
> What other country has a leaf on it's flag? I can't think of any...
> 
> 
> These three reasons should be enough to convince anyone.


Lenfer is my new favourite person for the day! Friend request sent!


----------



## Turangalîla

Sid James said:


> From an Australian perspective, we have a lot in common with Canada - eg. liking beer, both former colonies of UK, pretty easygoing people, and I think being at risk of being Americanised but (so far, by and large) avoiding it.
> 
> So I've got mainly positive opinions of Canada and Canadian people, but I would balk at living there cos of the FREEZING COLD. Now that's a big difference, our weather is literally the polar opposite of yours.


You're great too, Sid, and we love Australians, except I LOVE THE COLD AND AM PROUD OF IT!!!


----------



## Ivanovich

I think that Canadians ask this question too much.


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> From an Australian perspective, we have a lot in common with Canada - eg. liking beer, both former colonies of UK, pretty easygoing people, and I think being at risk of being Americanised but (so far, by and large) avoiding it.
> 
> So I've got mainly positive opinions of Canada and Canadian people, but I would balk at living there cos of the FREEZING COLD. Now that's a big difference, our weather is literally the polar opposite of yours.


Unfortunately Canada has been almost completely Americanised. I don't say this because of any anti-American feelings but because I had hoped my country of origin would keep its own character more.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> To be fair, the British Royal Family - how can I put this eloquently? - sucks!


Be kind enough to leave your remarks about my Royal Family in the back of your rather suspect brain.
If you think that your various heads of state over the years are fine upright examples of humanity,I laugh. If not concentrate your puny remarks on them.


----------



## Cnote11

moody said:


> Be kind enough to leave your remarks about my Royal Family in the back of your rather suspect brain.
> If you think that your various heads of state over the years are fine upright examples of humanity,I laugh. If not concentrate your puny remarks on them.


Just because the heads of state happen to suck, it doesn't really excuse nor decrease the amount of suck that the Royal Family possesses.


----------



## Lenfer

moody said:


> Be kind enough to leave your remarks about my Royal Family in the back of your rather suspect brain.
> If you think that your various heads of state over the years are fine upright examples of humanity,I laugh. If not concentrate your puny remarks on them.


*cough* *Vive la republique!* :tiphat:


----------



## jani

moody said:


> Be kind enough to leave your remarks about my Royal Family in the back of your rather suspect brain.
> If you think that your various heads of state over the years are fine upright examples of humanity,I laugh. If not concentrate your puny remarks on them.


Why would i respect or bow to someone just because they were born in to a royal family? Seriously i have more respect for average honest ,working British person than on the royal family.


----------



## Couchie

It's really not that cold here. We had some people visit from LA this summer. They packed pants, long sleeved shirts, and jackets. I enjoyed watching them cook to death for their ignorance.


----------



## violadude

I hate Canada!

lol jk  I went to Victoria BC before, and it was very pretty. And your healthcare system and education are indeed better than ours here in the US, although that's not so unique among Western nations anymore...heh... heh.... heh.

Also, some of our conservatives here don't like you. So sorry about that.


----------



## Couchie

violadude said:


> Also, some of our conservatives here don't like you. So sorry about that.


Do ask them how they reconcile our lack of hurricanes with our gay marriage and unrestricted abortion.


----------



## violadude

Couchie said:


> Do ask them how they reconcile our lack of hurricanes with our gay marriage and unrestricted abortion.


I'll write Pat Robertson.


----------



## Turangalîla

violadude said:


> I hate Canada!
> 
> lol jk  I went to Victoria BC before, and it was very pretty. And your healthcare system and education are indeed better than ours here in the US, although that's not so unique among Western nations anymore...heh... heh.... heh.
> 
> Also, some of our conservatives here don't like you. So sorry about that.


That's all right-most of us (from both the right and the left) don't like you either. (But I do!) The reason that your conservatives don't like us is because our most conservative political party is not very conservative by your standards. I wish we had a Republican party.


----------



## violadude

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I wish we had a Republican party.


Be careful what you wish for, sir.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> Be kind enough to leave your remarks about my Royal Family in the back of your rather suspect brain.
> If you think that your various heads of state over the years are fine upright examples of humanity,I laugh. If not concentrate your puny remarks on them.


"Your" Royal Family? You can keep them!

I'm sure Canada can manage quite well without the curiosity that is our constitutional monarch.


----------



## Lenfer

MacLeod said:


> "Your" Royal Family? You can keep them!
> 
> I'm sure Canada can manage quite well without the curiosity that is our constitutional monarch.


*Moody* is secretly *Price Philip*...


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> "Your" Royal Family? You can keep them!
> 
> I'm sure Canada can manage quite well without the curiosity that is our constitutional monarch.


All polls that have been taken in the UK show great support for the Queen and yes they are my Royal Family.
And as Carter Johnson says the Canadians like her even more than we do'
I'm not surprised at your attitude it fits.


----------



## moody

Lenfer said:


> *Moody* is secretly *Price Philip*...


You guessed, keep it between us.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> Just because the heads of state happen to suck, it doesn't really excuse nor decrease the amount of suck that the Royal Family possesses.


Perhaps you would like to explain yourself, i'm sure your high degree of education can do better than "suck" or can it?


----------



## moody

Lenfer said:


> *cough* *Vive la republique!* :tiphat:


Which one,there is hardly a spark of democracy in any of them, and the ones that do have it are too small to make an impression.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> I'm not surprised at your attitude it fits.


It's not a matter of 'attitude'. It's my opinion, and I'm entitled to express it without being dismissed cos of my 'attitude'. Should I make the same claim about you? Your liking for the Royal Family 'fits' with what I prejudicially assume I have learned about you?


----------



## jani

moody said:


> All polls that have been taken in the UK show great support for the Queen and yes they are my Royal Family.
> And as Carter Johnson says the Canadians like her even more than we do'
> I'm not surprised at your attitude it fits.


That's because since the day you are born you are told that queen is great.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Why would i respect or bow to someone just because they were born in to a royal family? Seriously i have more respect for average honest ,working British person than on the royal family.


To be quite frank the average honest, working British person is a pretty rare beast, and the Queen is probably one of the best examples, apart from the average part.



jani said:


> That's because since the day you are born you are told that queen is great.


No, I was brought up in a Republican family, and I am very much a Monarchist.

Britain also has a genuinely democratic system outside the Queen, you don't look to our country to find ****** **** senior and ****** **** junior as the people with power. Naming no names 

EDIT: Republican should be understood more in the context of, say, the French Revolution, than America's political party.


----------



## Ramako

I really liked Canada when I was there for a few weeks this year. I thought it had a very nice atmosphere, and I loved dog-sledding and stuff!


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> "Your" Royal Family? You can keep them!
> 
> I'm sure Canada can manage quite well without the curiosity that is our constitutional monarch.


Canada has got that curiosity---or has something happened that I don't know about. the Queen is 
head of State is she not? Also she's head of the Commonwealth.
My family in Canada is very pro the Royals and so are their friends.


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought E2's skyfall with 007 was fun.

On that note, an aww-out for R.I.P. Secret Agent Monty.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/queens-corgi-monty-dies-after-1314878


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Ramako said:


> EDIT: Republican should be understood more in the context of, say, the French Revolution, than America's political party.


One brings to mind crazy religious people with cowboy hats and the other brings to mind people getting their heads chopped off. Both are scary


----------



## moody

jani said:


> That's because since the day you are born you are told that queen is great.


You are not covering yourself with glory you know.
Since I was old enough and right through World War Two up to the present day the Royal family has set a fine example of duty and leadership. Nobody "tells" us that the Queen is great this is a free country.
I am looking forward to hearing more from your knowledge of Britain and the British working man, you seem to have much expertise on the subject and you could let us know where you've been and your experiences.
By the way I think your chances of having to bow to the Queen are pretty remote so don't worry overmuch.In any case you are not obliged to bow.
Here is part of a newspaper report on part of her recent Diamond Jubilee celebrations :
"Thousands and thousands of well-wishers waited for hours to see her appear on the balcony of Buckingham Palace. Thunderous applause from crowds of flag waving supporters who braved wet and dreary conditions greeted her and often broke into impromptu renditions of the National Anthem."
These were normal British people who had travelled from the north of England, Wales, Ireland and Scotland., everywhere in the world that she visits she attracts very large enthusiastic crowds.
Does your President--what IS his name--get the same treatment?


----------



## Crudblud

>thread about canada
>leadership ***** waving contest

Jesus ******* christ.


----------



## jani

moody said:


> You are not covering yourself with glory you know.
> Since I was old enough and right through World War Two up to the present day the Royal family has set a fine example of duty and leadership. Nobody "tells" us that the Queen is great this is a free country.
> I am looking forward to hearing more from your knowledge of Britain and the British working man, you seem to have much expertise on the subject and you could let us know where you've been and your experiences.
> By the way I think your chances of having to bow to the Queen are pretty remote so don't worry overmuch.In any case you are not obliged to bow.
> Here is part of a newspaper report on part of her recent Diamond Jubilee celebrations :
> "Thousands and thousands of well-wishers waited for hours to see her appear on the balcony of Buckingham Palace. Thunderous applause from crowds of flag waving supporters who braved wet and dreary conditions greeted her and often broke into impromptu renditions of the National Anthem."
> These were normal British people who had travelled from the north of England, Wales, Ireland and Scotland., everywhere in the world that she visits she attracts very large enthusiastic crowds.
> Does your President--what IS his name--get the same treatment?


"I am looking forward to hearing more from your knowledge of Britain and the British working man" 
A normal guy/woman who takes are of his/her family and pays his/her taxes. 
"Does your President--what IS his name--get the same treatment?"

No, but i don't even care. The only thing i care about is that he does his job well.


----------



## TxllxT

Do I have something Canadian in my house? Yes, Glenn Gould (Jacket Box) & Charles Dutoit + Montreal Symphony Orchestra (all his CD recordings). Charles Dutoit I consider to be among the best of the best conductors, Glenn Gould I consider a queer curiosity. Now on wikipedia I read that Charles Dutoit is Swiss, so alas, the only true Canadian treasure in my house is a queer humming loner, who manages from time to time arouse my curiosity.


----------



## jurianbai

thinking Rush, Annihilator, Anvil. btw, can't think any Canadian composers.


----------



## Lenfer

Ramako said:


> Britain also has a genuinely democratic system outside the Queen


*House of Lords*...

I know you said outside the Queen but she can dissolve Parliament whenever she wishes that's pretty undemocratic. I have no idea why some people defend the Royal family but my comments are serious but not intended to offend anyone.

I have nothing against either *Moody* or *Ramako* for being monarchists. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

TxllxT said:


> Do I have something Canadian in my house? Yes, Glenn Gould (Jacket Box) & Charles Dutoit + Montreal Symphony Orchestra (all his CD recordings). Charles Dutoit I consider to be among the best of the best conductors, Glenn Gould I consider a queer curiosity. Now on wikipedia I read that Charles Dutoit is Swiss, so alas, the only true Canadian treasure in my house is a queer humming loner, who manages from time to time arouse my curiosity.


You probably forgot the Mountie figurine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've always thought Canadians were cool but especially so when Toronto concertgoers booed Billy Bob Thornton for being a jerk to Jian Ghomeshi. (I'm kind of a fan of his interviews on Q.)

One of my greatest trips was for a job in Victoria, BC. My hotel overlooked the harbor, and when I checked in, it was at night, and the shades were pulled wide open, and the city was aglow with lights. I wish I could remember the name of the place. And in the city there was a cellist playing, a bagpiper, and a sidewalk with the Salvation Army band on one side and a rock band on the other trading sets. That was way cool.

I remember at Butchart Gardens not finding any dead leaves. That was some amazing landscaping. Of course, I was disappointed to see so many American franchises there. But it was fun to bring home an A&W root beer mug written in French.

I can't conclude without a doff of the cap to its fighting men. I used to study the World War I air war, and men like Andrew McKeever, William Barker, and Billy Bishop were absolutely amazing. As to Bishop, King George V said that he was the only man to whom he had presented the VC, DSO, and MC _at the same time._


----------



## moody

Lenfer said:


> *House of Lords*...
> 
> I know you said outside the Queen but she can dissolve Parliament whenever she wishes that's pretty undemocratic. I have no idea why some people defend the Royal family but my comments are serious but not intended to offend anyone.
> 
> I have nothing against either *Moody* or *Ramako* for being monarchists. :tiphat:


That's an old story, but in fact she can't. I was not defending the Queen because if you have had your eyes and ears open recently she doesn't need it does she/


----------



## Ramako

Lenfer said:


> *House of Lords*...
> 
> I have nothing against either *Moody* or *Ramako* for being monarchists. :tiphat:


Neither me against anti-monarchists :tiphat:

I had actually forgotten about the House of Lords. Nobody ever thinks about the House of Lords. Sorry about that.



Lenfer said:


> I know you said outside the Queen but she can dissolve Parliament whenever she wishes that's pretty undemocratic. I have no idea why some people defend the Royal family but my comments are serious but not intended to offend anyone.


Personally I like the Royal family for a series of reasons, which I won't outline all of here. However, I think that the main benefits of today's 'democracy' is to avoid dictatorships, and have some level of legal fairness amongst the people. I do not buy into genuine democracy (like ancient Greece) as ever being a practicable, or even desirable, measure.
The Royal Family are out of the real power in any of the countries of which they are heads of state (the House of Commons in the uk), so can't be dictators, and have actually been publicly accused of the murder of Diana about which there was an inquest, which is a great deal fairer than a lot of the dodgy stuff that goes on uncharged in other countries without a Royal Family.


----------



## Cnote11

moody said:


> Perhaps you would like to explain yourself, i'm sure your high degree of education can do better than "suck" or can it?


Self-explanatory.

Where is Callum where you need him? I really miss that guy.


----------



## jani

Just to make it clear, i have nothing against you Moody&Ramako but i just can't fit in to my head that someone is given power because they were born in to a royal family.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> I've always thought Canadians were cool but especially so when Toronto concertgoers booed Billy Bob Thornton for being a jerk to Jian Ghomeshi. (I'm kind of a fan of his interviews on Q.)
> 
> One of my greatest trips was for a job in Victoria, BC. My hotel overlooked the harbor, and when I checked in, it was at night, and the shades were pulled wide open, and the city was aglow with lights. I wish I could remember the name of the place. And in the city there was a cellist playing, a bagpiper, and a sidewalk with the Salvation Army band on one side and a rock band on the other trading sets. That was way cool.
> 
> I remember at Butchart Gardens not finding any dead leaves. That was some amazing landscaping. Of course, I was disappointed to see so many American franchises there. But it was fun to bring home an A&W root beer mug written in French.
> 
> I can't conclude without a doff of the cap to its fighting men. I used to study the World War I air war, and men like Andrew McKeever, William Barker, and Billy Bishop were absolutely amazing. As to Bishop, King George V said that he was the only man to whom he had presented the VC, DSO, and MC _at the same time._


Empress Hotel?


----------



## Guest

Lenfer said:


> she can dissolve Parliament whenever she wishes


No, she can't. She can only dissolve Parliament when certain constitutional situations arise. I think there is a dormant element to this, one that has not been tested in recent years, and is unlikely to arise. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_powers#United_Kingdom



moody said:


> Here is part of a newspaper report on part of her recent Diamond Jubilee celebrations :
> "Thousands and thousands of well-wishers waited for hours to see her appear on the balcony of Buckingham Palace. Thunderous applause from crowds of flag waving supporters who braved wet and dreary conditions greeted her and often broke into impromptu renditions of the National Anthem."


Unfortunately, this could almost as easily be a description of the population of North Korea turning out for their sovereign. Who really knows how a country and its people operate unless you've direct experience of living there? I wouldn't rely on the media. (I went away that weekend to try to get away from the Jubilee celebrations in our village).

moody -


> Canada has got that curiosity---or has something happened that I don't know about. the Queen is
> head of State is she not? Also she's head of the Commonwealth. My family in Canada is very pro the Royals and so are their friends.


Yes, it has got that curiosity. My point was that it doesn't _need _it, not that it doesn't _have _it. The fact that your friends and family are 'pro' is scarcely an argument for its necessity.


----------



## science

I like Canada and Canadians. 

They need to cut off that national healthcare thing and use the money to buy more aircraft carriers, stealth jets, nuclear submarines, drones and so on from the Christian parts of North America, but otherwise they're great.


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> No, she can't. She can only dissolve Parliament when certain constitutional situations arise. I think there is a dormant element to this, one that has not been tested in recent years, and is unlikely to arise. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_powers#United_Kingdom
> 
> Unfortunately, this could almost as easily be a description of the population of North Korea turning out for their sovereign. Who really knows how a country and its people operate unless you've direct experience of living there? I wouldn't rely on the media. (I went away that weekend to try to get away from the Jubilee celebrations in our village).
> 
> moody -
> 
> Yes, it has got that curiosity. My point was that it doesn't _need _it, not that it doesn't _have _it. The fact that your friends and family are 'pro' is scarcely an argument for its necessity.


I thought MacLeod will probably come back with some stuff about the crowds that turn out in China,almost correct but you came up with North Korea. How desperate and disgraceful can you get to compare us with probably the most disgusting country in the world, you will find that N.Korea has no sovereign.
As for Canada they can end the relationship with the Queen as head of state by voting to do so and they never have. By the way you obviously were unaware of the facts.
I don't quite understand your allusion to not understanding a country unless you live there,I live in this one!
You tell us that you had to escape from your village because of the jubilee celebrations, well,well, so they are Royalists too!
I think you should give up on this before you put your whole leg in your mouth and throat.


----------



## mamascarlatti

It seems that some people in Britain are Royalists, to the point of turning up to official celebrations such as the Diamond Jubilee.

Some are not, to the point of avoiding all such celebrations if possible.

Both are entitled to express their opinions on this forum, *without descending to the level of personal insults of other members.*


----------



## TxllxT

Vaneyes said:


> You probably forgot the Mountie figurine.


I did forget someone I like very much: the French-Canadian pianist Louis Lortie, with all his Ravel recordings (Chandos CDs)

By the way: I see that my posts counter has got stuck on 1003


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Empress Hotel?


That doesn't ring a bell. It was pretty new back in '95. Oh, well, I'll have to get back there some day and find out.


----------



## Ukko

TxllxT said:


> I did forget someone I like very much: the French-Canadian pianist Louis Lortie, with all his Ravel recordings (Chandos CDs)
> 
> By the way: I see that my posts counter has got stuck on 1003


It's those non-registering Community Forum posts; they don't count.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> How desperate and disgraceful can you get to compare us with probably the most disgusting country in the world, you will find that N.Korea has no sovereign.
> As for Canada they can end the relationship with the Queen as head of state by voting to do so and they never have. By the way you obviously were unaware of the facts.
> I don't quite understand your allusion to not understanding a country unless you live there,I live in this one!
> You tell us that you had to escape from your village because of the jubilee celebrations, well,well, so they are Royalists too!
> I think you should give up on this before you put your whole leg in your mouth and throat.


First, I made no such comparison. The implication of my post was simply that a media description of clapping cheering crowds is not a reliable source of evidence. Clearly, you are happy to accept the media presentation of North Korea (and other similar regimes) without reflection. ( Do you have first hand evidence to support your assertion that NK is a disgusting country?)

I was not 'unaware' of any 'fact': why presume my ignorance? Actually, I don't suppose the Canadian people can just 'have a vote' any more than we could turf out our government just by 'having a vote'. Such votes have to be constitutionally arranged, take time, and presume in advance that the prevailaing mood is for such a vote to take place. The fact that the Canadian people have not had one, or asked for one might mean that they are happy with the current arrangement, but it does not mean that it is a _necessary _arrangement.

Lastly, I know which country you live in. I was suggesting that since neither you nor I live in NKorea (or Finland, or Canada) it's rather difficult to know what the country is like.


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> First, I made no such comparison. The implication of my post was simply that a media description of clapping cheering crowds is not a reliable source of evidence. Clearly, you are happy to accept the media presentation of North Korea (and other similar regimes) without reflection. ( Do you have first hand evidence to support your assertion that NK is a disgusting country?)
> [...]


Re North Korea, you could ask a refugee; any refugee. Or, if you require a 'scientific survey', all refugees. Unless you believe that those refugees are all shirkers, who deny the godhood of the Great Leader.


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of my favourite garments is my (ageing) Toronto Maple Leafs hockey shirt. I'm surprised by the amount of people who approach me and ask if I'm Canadian. I do know a couple of Canadians who live in my town but neither of them are hockey fans.

Canada, along with the likes of New Zealand and Denmark, strikes me as being one of those countries which seems popular with the world at large because of its reputation for moderation, economic stability and the friendliness of its people - you'll never see them in a '10 most hated nations' poll.


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> First, I made no such comparison. The implication of my post was simply that a media description of clapping cheering crowds is not a reliable source of evidence. Clearly, you are happy to accept the media presentation of North Korea (and other similar regimes) without reflection. ( Do you have first hand evidence to support your assertion that NK is a disgusting country?)
> 
> I was not 'unaware' of any 'fact': why presume my ignorance? Actually, I don't suppose the Canadian people can just 'have a vote' any more than we could turf out our government just by 'having a vote'. Such votes have to be constitutionally arranged, take time, and presume in advance that the prevailaing mood is for such a vote to take place. The fact that the Canadian people have not had one, or asked for one might mean that they are happy with the current arrangement, but it does not mean that it is a _necessary _arrangement.
> 
> Lastly, I know which country you live in. I was suggesting that since neither you nor I live in NKorea (or Finland, or Canada) it's rather difficult to know what the country is like.


Re: Cheering crowds--I was watching them, although presumably you weren't, so i know it happened.
There is a huge gathering of Korean refugees in New Malden that has become a big business centre for them and of course there are thousands in the USA. This means that first hand desriptions of events are easily available.
Both Canada and Australia present their people the opportunity to pass their verdict on the monarchy periodically.
I think that is the North Korean government rather than the country that should be described as disgusting.
I think that I know Canada quite well as I was there very frequently until fairly recently on business. My cousin John Elvin Shaffner was Lieutenant Governor of Nova Scotia and between him and the hundreds of my family on both the paternal and maternal side who live there I've always been well supplied with information
But certainly it is possible to know what a country is like from the many books,documentaries,articles and press reports available across the board.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hilltroll72 said:


> Quebec is Vermont North.


Nah--Vermont is Quebec South.


----------



## Ukko

Fsharpmajor said:


> Nah--Vermont is Quebec South.


Either way; Vermont/New Hampshire folklore is full of stories featuring "woodchoppers" from Quebec who contracted to spend a winter here in the woods. There is an entire 'funny story' subtopic about Cannuck choppers and bears. They are theoretically funnier if the teller can simulate a Quebecois French accent. When the timber stand was near enough to a town, the choppers would come in on Saturdays (otherwise it might be a monthly visit). Choppers tended to be in very good physical condition, making for fewer - but more entertaining - bar fights.

When Quebec Hydro flooded much of northern Quebec, a fair number of the non-Cree inhabitants moved to Quebec South. Fine people mostly, with stories about a lifestyle mostly gone now.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

violadude said:


> I went to Victoria BC before, and it was very pretty.


Vancouver is much bigger and more interesting than Victoria, which is a bit of a tourist trap, IMO. If I had to choose between Seattle, Vancouver or San Francisco, I would have a hard time deciding.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> That doesn't ring a bell. It was pretty new back in '95. Oh, well, I'll have to get back there some day and find out.


Maybe Hotel Grand Pacific (built in '89).


----------



## Vaneyes

Fsharpmajor said:


> Vancouver is much bigger and more interesting than Victoria, which is a bit of a tourist trap, IMO. If I had to choose between Seattle, Vancouver or San Francisco, I would have a hard time deciding.


Motoring down the West Coast is spellbinding, particularly the Oregon portion. Some years ago, I met a UK couple that did part of the coastal trip frequently, driving back and forth between Newport, Oregon and Bodega, Bay, Calif.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> certainly it is possible to know what a country is like from the many books,documentaries,articles and press reports available across the board.


Certainly, it is possible to find things out, but this is not the same as being able to verify the truth of media representation.

Never mind, a little research finds reference to surveys of Canadian opinion which suggest that whilst they are content enough with Queen Elizabeth personally, they are less happy for the monarchy to continue to rule over Canada. The proportions in quoted polls vary, naturally, so I'll not select any from my source. I also can't find when the population was last given the chance to "pass a verdict" (assuming you mean vote on a constitutional change by referendum or by electing a government with an explicit monarchist/republican manifesto).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debate_on_the_monarchy_in_Canada


----------



## Lenfer

MacLeod said:


> No, she can't. She can only dissolve Parliament when certain constitutional situations arise. I think there is a dormant element to this, one that has not been tested in recent years, and is unlikely to arise. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_powers#United_Kingdom


Thanks for the link *MacLeod*, although I was being flippant I didn't actually on a whim. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

I never think of it unless someone mentions it.

I do know that many Canadians suffer that 'second class sovereignty' syndrome, like Chicagoans know that no matter how much more urbane that city gets, it will never be New York, Paris, or London.

One visit to Toronto (a long time ago) left me with a very good impression, but too with that feeling many Americans also have when visiting Sydney, Australia -- as if the clock had been set back 40 or 50 years.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> I never think of it unless someone mentions it.
> 
> I do know that many Canadians suffer that 'second class sovereignty' syndrome, like Chicagoans know that no matter how much more urbane that city gets, it will never be New York, Paris, or London.
> 
> One visit to Toronto (a long time ago) left me with a very good impression, but too with that feeling many Americans also have when visiting Sydney, Australia -- as if the clock had been set back 40 or 50 years.


Huh, that's interesting. I visited Sydney but did not get that impression. Except maybe while I was in the Royal Botanic Gardens. That place looked like it was run by the best British grannies in the world.


----------



## Couchie

PetrB said:


> I never think of it unless someone mentions it.
> 
> I do know that many Canadians suffer that 'second class sovereignty' syndrome, like Chicagoans know that no matter how much more urbane that city gets, it will never be New York, Paris, or London.
> 
> One visit to Toronto (a long time ago) left me with a very good impression, but too with that feeling many Americans also have when visiting Sydney, Australia -- as if the clock had been set back 40 or 50 years.


I'm not sure about the clock thing. Take a Canadian city, fill its streets with litter, walls with graffiti, waft in a cloud of smog that covers the street signs in a layer of soot, triple the crime rate, board up a good number of neighborhoods, add 20 pounds to the average pedestrian, and you have an American city.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_Living_Survey#Top_cities_by_region


----------



## Turangalîla

Couchie said:


> I'm not sure about the clock thing. Take a Canadian city, fill its streets with litter, walls with graffiti, waft in a cloud of smog that covers the street signs in a layer of soot, triple the crime rate, board up a good number of neighborhoods, add 20 pounds to the average pedestrian, and you have an American city.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_Living_Survey#Top_cities_by_region


Oooh, that link just made me feel so patriotic!

(And it made my American father so angry! :devil


----------



## Wandering

I want to see the Canadian Rockies before I die. Vancouver would be my favorite big city to live in in North America if I were loaded. My favorite crime-mystery writer Peter Robinson lives in Canada, atleast I think he does? If you love music as well as mysteries/thrillers fiction, you'll probably love Peter Robinson. That's my thoughts of Canada.


----------



## clavichorder

Couchie said:


> I'm not sure about the clock thing. Take a Canadian city, fill its streets with litter, walls with graffiti, waft in a cloud of smog that covers the street signs in a layer of soot, triple the crime rate, board up a good number of neighborhoods, add 20 pounds to the average pedestrian, and you have an American city.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_Living_Survey#Top_cities_by_region


No way! Seattle 99.8? I thought we had it good...


----------



## Turangalîla

clavichorder said:


> No way! Seattle 99.8? I thought we had it good...


It would be five points higher if it didn't rain so much...:lol:


----------



## Wandering

I recently watched a Canadian film on Netflix called Good Neighbors, much enjoyed it, should've mentioned this too.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Have to give a shout out to my favourite opera director, Robert Carsen. And Robert LePage did some great work (1984, La Damnation de Faust) before he got all Machine-geeky on us in the Met Ring.


----------



## jani

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> It would be five points higher if it didn't rain so much...:lol:


Hey rain is good, i personally love small rain!Its creates such a great atmosphere and it makes air a lot cleaner etc...


----------



## clavichorder

jani said:


> Hey rain is good, i personally love small rain!Its creates such a great atmosphere and it makes air a lot cleaner etc...


One of the big reasons for my surprise regarding my home-city.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yes, rain is good. 

Besides, we often get a month or two of near drought during the summer. Like right now.


----------



## Xaltotun

When I think of Canadians...

...the things that come to my mind are: moderation; tolerance; reason; a deep relationship to nature; a feeling of utter superiority towards the USA; and a feeling of slight superiority towards everyone else.


----------



## Ukko

Xaltotun said:


> When I think of Canadians...
> 
> ...the things that come to my mind are: moderation; tolerance; reason; a deep relationship to nature; a feeling of utter superiority towards the USA; and a feeling of slight superiority towards everyone else.


I have experience along those lines, having worked in the US, Canada, England and Australia, places where language was not a barrier to communication. You may well be right 'in your mind'.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have experience along those lines, having worked in the US, Canada, England and Australia, places where language was not a barrier to communication. You may well be right 'in your mind'.


I can't believe that I missed the chance of seeing you when you were here---my life is now stunted by the knowledge of my loss.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> I can't believe that I missed the chance of seeing you when you were here---my life is now stunted by the knowledge of my loss.


Probably. 

Worked at the Hardy Spicer plant in Birmingham, spring of 1989. Actually, language _was_ a barrier - if the person wanted it to be. Midlands version of English. I finished the job and left before the weather got hot, if you remember that summer.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Probably.
> 
> Worked at the Hardy Spicer plant in Birmingham, spring of 1989. Actually, language _was_ a barrier - if the person wanted it to be. Midlands version of English. I finished the job and left before the weather got hot, if you remember that summer.


The Brummie accent is the worst we have.
Remember summer 1989, I don't remember last week!


----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> The Brummie accent is the worst we have.


I take it you've never been to Liverpool or Norfolk then.


----------



## Ramako

moody said:


> The Brummie accent is the worst we have.
> Remember summer 1989, I don't remember last week!


I live here and there are Geordies I can't understand. Admittedly they are 20 miles north but it shouldn't make that much difference. 
Scotland is worse though...


----------



## Cnote11

Aye! I had trouble understanding a few Scots. ESPECIALLY the drunk ones!


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> I take it you've never been to Liverpool or Norfolk then.


Scouse is bad but not as bad,as for Norfolk I don't find it ugly I just can't understand a word.


----------



## moody

Ramako said:


> I live here and there are Geordies I can't understand. Admittedly they are 20 miles north but it shouldn't make that much difference.
> Scotland is worse though...


Yes,but that's a foreign country.


----------



## Turangalîla

I found this rather hilarious...I think that other Canadians (and perhaps the rest of the world) might think so too. I love cultural jokes!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Birmingham accent is a stroll in scented air compared to something like Wolverhampton - I know it might be easy for me to say not being too far away from those places but why some people lump those two together God only knows.


----------



## Sonata

Canada: I am forever greatful for you for inventing ice hockey. Best sport on the planet.


----------



## etkearne

I think of Canada as a place I would much prefer living in to Pennsylvania, USA. I would like to live near Edmonton, AB or near St. John's, NL because of the cooler climate as well as the character of the cities themselves.


----------



## Ukko

etkearne said:


> I think of Canada as a place I would much prefer living in to Pennsylvania, USA. I would like to live near Edmonton, AB or near St. John's, NL because of the cooler climate as well as the character of the cities themselves.




Maybe you are spelling C-O-L-D-E-R wrong? St. Johns is only cool (and damp) in the summer. Newfies are tough folks.


----------



## Crudblud




----------



## jani




----------



## jani

Carter what do you think about French canadians?
Do you think that English should be their first language?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

French Canada is _real_ Canada.


----------



## kv466




----------



## etkearne

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe you are spelling C-O-L-D-E-R wrong? St. Johns is only cool (and damp) in the summer. Newfies are tough folks.


Yes. I meant the summers not being severe. It is so incredibly hot down here in Pennsylvania in the summers (and spring and fall for that matter) that pretty much anything would be a relief. It got to 106 degrees and humid (giving a heat index of over 115 degrees) on three occasions this year. That is just horrible. 106 without humidity wouldn't be horrifying, but the 115-120 degree heat index tells the true story.


----------



## Ukko

etkearne said:


> Yes. I meant the summers not being severe. It is so incredibly hot down here in Pennsylvania in the summers (and spring and fall for that matter) that pretty much anything would be a relief. It got to 106 degrees and humid (giving a heat index of over 115 degrees) on three occasions this year. That is just horrible. 106 without humidity wouldn't be horrifying, but the 115-120 degree heat index tells the true story.


I lived in Colorado (edge of the high plains, southeast of Denver) for six years. It gets over 100 frequently in summer, but it's dry, RH usually 25% or less, so comfortable in the shade if hydrated. A comfortable chair, an iced tea/lemonade blend, a good book, and a .22 revolver for the varmints. With the .22 you have to let the cougar get close...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

> What does the rest of the world think of Canada?


Cold, snowy, lots of glorious untouched nature and not too many people. For people who like to be alone a lot it must be heaven on earth 

SiegendesLicht,
Belarus


----------



## Turangalîla

jani said:


> Carter what do you think about French canadians?
> Do you think that English should be their first language?


I think that they can keep French as their first language (just like I think that the Mexicans in California can keep Spanish as their first language), but I think that they should have a working knowledge of English. Most of them do, but some feel that they will lose their culture if they learn English. Many of us in Western Canada (where Mandarin is more prevalent than French) still learn French in our schools. I speak it very well myself. And I have heard that often when English-speaking Canadians go to Quebec, the French people there will not even make an effort to communicate with them in English, even if they speak a bit of English.

In short, they can speak French all they like, but they need to realize that the rest of Canada speaks English and they are a minority.


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I think that they can keep French as their first language (just like I think that the Mexicans in California can keep Spanish as their first language), but I think that they should have a working knowledge of English. Most of them do, but some feel that they will lose their culture if they learn English. Many of us in Western Canada (where Mandarin is more prevalent than French) still learn French in our schools. I speak it very well myself. And I have heard that often when English-speaking Canadians go to Quebec, the French people there will not even make an effort to communicate with them in English, even if they speak a bit of English.
> 
> In short, they can speak French all they like, but they need to realize that the rest of Canada speaks English and they are a minority.


They are just as painful as the "real" French in France. Moan,moan,moan, there are more German Canadians than French but I don't hear them at it all the time!


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> French Canada is _real_ Canada.


What do you actually know about the subject?


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe you are spelling C-O-L-D-E-R wrong? St. Johns is only cool (and damp) in the summer. Newfies are tough folks.


Folk from Nova Scotia are known as "blue noses" it's really cold there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> What do you actually know about the subject?


As much as any other Australian.


----------



## drpraetorus

I used to like Canada, but then you gave the world Justin Beiber. And, just to revive an older part of this thread. I have no use for royalty of any kind. Up the Republic


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

drpraetorus said:


> I used to like Canada, *but then you gave the world Justin Beiber*. And, just to revive an older part of this thread. I have no use for royalty of any kind. Up the Republic


I now automatically love the USA more than Canada.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I now automatically love the USA more than Canada.


Karl raen jespen ( or who her name is, Call me maybe is her song)
Celine Dion
Nickelback


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Karl raen jespen ( or who her name is, Call me maybe is her song)
> Celine Dion
> Nickelback


Who?


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As much as any other Australian.


Exactly,so wait until you do.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------

